
Ask HN: Paypal's 2FA verification accepts a COMPLETELY NEW # for “verification”? - DrScump
I just had to go through a 2FA for Paypal (since I&#x27;m using a VPN), and the only 2FA mechanism it gave me was via SMS... to an <i>analog landline</i>.  Geniuses.<p>So, I add an alternate mobile number I had handy... and it happily accepted it and used it as &quot;verification&quot;.<p>Am I overthinking this?  How is it a &quot;verification&quot; if I can feed it <i>any unrelated number with no history with my account</i> and it will accept that as &quot;verification&quot;?
======
tomcam
But you were logged in, right? I mean, that's still not the best security but
this message sort of implied you weren't logged in.

